# C section not thick enough



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi,

I had a scan of my c section scar yesterday at my Spanish clinic's request and I've just been sent this:

"I kindly inform you that we have received the scan outcome from the mock cycle and the lining is fine. We also have received the information that the thickness of myometrium overlying LSCSCar is 6,7mm and the recommend thickness recommend is over 10mm. 
The doctor informed that we need a letter from your doctor with the follow information: medical letter that will take you during the treatment and possible pregnancy"
Please could you advise what this means and what the risks are? WOuld I need to be consultant led for this issue alone?

Many thanks
Carys


----------

